

Ask HN: How do you deal with ever expanding read later lists? - Zakuzaa

How do you prioritize? I keep adding stuff to my read later list from the likes of medium, HN, reddit, RSS and when I decide to read them and shrink my list, I end up adding some more stuff. Goes on and on..
======
jamesbritt
I work on the assumption that at least some of my behavior is irrational
hoarding. It feels good to have acquired an item I can read later; the actual
reading may be secondary.

If I never go back and read stuff I assume it's because it really isn't that
important.

I've kept tabs open for a number of days, and then when I go and take a closer
look I cannot recall why in the world I wanted to keep this tab open. Oh well;
close it and move on.

